# fake case backhoe



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

here is a a fake case backhoe its called a changlin is it realy a fake case backhoe our just look like one http://en.beijingxlhj.com/CHANGLIN-WZ30-25C-photogallery


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

bet it's got lead in the paint.......and upholstry.......and tires.......and glass ... hehe


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

That is as close to a Case as I have ever seen. Maybe a few differences but not many.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

looks interesting, is it done off a Case platform? or just a good likeness


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The trademark identity of a modern Case TLB is the over-center design of the hoe in transport mode.This Chinese hoe doesn't have that,so I think any similarities are just coincidental.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that's takin pics of a machine! Damn! Looks like a nice machine, but I don't know anything about them. Do the tools always come with these types of backhoes?


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Its prob. the same machine!
They prob put a different name on them but could be made in the same factory!
Just like Greater Value Foods at a Walmart or meijer 
No difference! 
Different Name


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

I love the sweet tool kit it comes with  Doesn't look like a terrible machine though, ok for pushing snow anyways.


----------



## adan (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks good, Whats the retail ?


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

The loader arms are definatly from Case,the instrument cluster is the same.one thing that I like over the Case backhoes is the seat that is in these machines nice high back.But still hard to beat the founder of the TLB CASE.wesport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Changlin is a bunch of chinese crap, they take patents that have ran out and make basically the same machine for considerably less money. I went and drove a brand new Changlin loader that was suppose to be old Komatsu technology. It was a peice of sh^&&%T and I wouldn't waste my money on it. Stay away from that China junk and stick to qaulity brands. JMO


----------



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

they dont just do want to stop at the backhoes they evan fake the skid steers http://en.beijingxlhj.com/XIAGONG-XG3090-skid-steer-loader-photogallery soon they will fake the whole case line :laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Well interestingly enough, talking with my Case dealer and he was telling me that next year they are revealing a whole new redesign on the Case skidsteer


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheap, cheap crap. Look at the tools they even look cheap.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Funny this comes up. A few years ago my father was at the Las Vegas construction show and while he was at the Liebher booth a bunch of fellas from Asia were kicked out for taking measurements, pictures and drawings of the new cranes. Not long after did a "Liebher" tip over. The owner calls the factory gives them the serial number, come to find out it was a fake Liebher with a serial plate and everything.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;1127214 said:


> Stay away from that China junk and stick to qaulity brands. JMO


....quality brands like Kubota!


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I bet that would be fun to get parts for too! A friend of mine has a Furukawa loader, his dad bought it at auction almost brand new for $20,000 maybe 10 years ago. Its great for what they use it for, pushing snow, or the occasional job loading trucks, I wouldnt use it every day though! Whenever parts have to be ordered they have to come from Japan, and the machine sits for quite a while


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

LunchBox;1129349 said:


> Funny this comes up. A few years ago my father was at the Las Vegas construction show and while he was at the Liebher booth a bunch of fellas from Asia were kicked out for taking measurements, pictures and drawings of the new cranes. Not long after did a "Liebher" tip over. The owner calls the factory gives them the serial number, come to find out it was a fake Liebher with a serial plate and everything.


saw a very similiar thing at the WOC this year,

some old asian dude was taking all sorts of pictures and measurements.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

JD Dave;1127214 said:


> Changlin is a bunch of chinese crap, they take patents that have ran out and make basically the same machine for considerably less money. I went and drove a brand new Changlin loader that was suppose to be old Komatsu technology. It was a peice of sh^&&%T and I wouldn't waste my money on it. Stay away from that China junk and stick to qaulity brands. JMO


There are a bunch of equipment companies in China that do the same thing. I've seen some that look just like Cat mining equipment. The stupid thing is that the US allows them to sell that crap over here for cheaper prices.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats amazing. I too was at CON AG/CON EXPO 3 years ago and was amazed at the number of look alike brands. There are even brands copying other brands that used to be considered copiers themselves! It will be interesting to see how many more there are this coming march and if there is any (apparent) improvement in quality.


----------



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

whele komatsu use to be the same


----------

